# wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!



## krauthi (3. Dezember 2004)

hallo ihr lieben 
an die spezies hier eine frage ich suche für die kommenden sasion  ein boot  das für die maasplassen geeignet ist  es sollte komplett sien mit motor und vieleicht echolot  aber bitte führerscheinfrei

da ich nicht extra bis nach roemond oder so fahren möchte um zu suchen   würde ich mich über info  zwecks gebrauchte boote dort kaufen sehr freuen  

vielen dank im vorraus 

Gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hallo,

Für die Maasplassen sollte so ziemlich jeder ANgelkahn tauglich sein,
ich habe mir für "kleines" Geld bei eBay was zugelegt. Habe die erfahrung gemacht, je näher man an das Wasser kommt, um so teurer werden die Boote...
In ÜbachPalenberg (ist ja noch in der Näche..)ist Sportboote Wohler -> dort ist man auch immer freundlich und es gibt auch häufig gebrauchtes -> nur sobald eine Firma dabei ist, war für mich nix mehr zu ersteigern, da der Preis zu hoch war. Hinzu kommt noch, dass es mein erstes Böötchen war und ich noch nicht wusste, was ich überhaupt haben wollte.

GfK - 3,8m 25 PS Außenboarder.
Trailer
Echolot habe ich durch ein Abo der Fisch und Fang.

Vorsicht -> die Hobbykasse wird dann arg geplündert :q :q :q
Schwimmweste
Floatinganzug
Rute & Rolle zum Vertikalangeln
Elektromotor

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen -> mach den Führerschein -> ist nicht allzu aufwendig und man erlangt wissen (auch wenn man nur aus dem Buch lernt) das auf dem Wasser hilft!!!
Mit 5 Ps ist man schnell an einer Position, wo die Gegenströmung ziemlich stark ist und man auch nicht so eben schnell mal der Berufsschiffahrt ausweichen kann. (Auf dem Wasser gilt meist Stahl vor Holz vor Kunststoff --> bzw. Groß vor Klein!!!)


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*



> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen -> mach den Führerschein -> ist nicht allzu aufwendig und man erlangt wissen (auch wenn man nur aus dem Buch lernt) das auf dem Wasser hilft!!!


 Weise Worte! Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Ich bin noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen mir außer einem Haus, auch ein Boot in Holland anzuschaffen, aber mit dem/den Schein/en, habe ich mir wenigstens die Grundlage/das Wissen geschaffen/erarbeitet, um ein Boot (einigermaßen) sicher führen zu können.


----------



## krauthi (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

ach ja ich fahre einen opel vectra caravan  aber leider ohne anhängerkupplung  das heißt also entweder dachtransport  oder liege platz an den maasplassen 
hat wer von euch erfahrung in sachen dachtransport ???? bis zu welcher länge darf das boot höchtens haben  um es noch auf dem dach transportieren zu dürfen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mr. Lepo (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hoi krauthi,
da stellt sich mir eher die Frage wie groß ist der Kraftakt um das Bötchen sicher auf und wieder runter vom Autodach zubekommen ohne das es Kratzer oder Beulen am Auto gibt.
Wenn du alleine bist ist das schon net so einfach kann ich mir vorstellen. 

Gruß Lepo


----------



## krauthi (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

bin ja aufjedenfall immer zu zweit 
und so ein boot von sagen wir mal 60-70 kilo  wird schon nicht zu schwer sein bei zwei mannsbilder
alleine würde ich auch aus sicherheitsgründen nicht rausfahren



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hi,
mein Angelkumpel hatte das Linder Sportsman 400 -> ist ein Aluboot, dass er auch auf dem Dach transportiert hat.
Ich kann dich nur Warnen, dies als Kaufentscheidung heranzuziehen, da es nix halbes und nix ganzes ist. Die ganze auf und abrödelei ist schon gigantisch!

Boot auf das Dach zu Hause -> Festmachen -> Motor & eMotor in den Kofferraum -> Boot-Zubehör einladen (Anker, Festmacher, Paddel, Lampe, Ersatzbenzin, Autobatterie, Echolot, GPS ...)

Am Angelplatz angekommen das ganze gehuddel aufbauen. 
(Bedenke: Ich gehe auch Angeln wenn es regnet, oder wie jetzt Wenn es kalt ist!)

...nach dem Angeld geht das ganze Procedere wieder rückwärts!

Hinzu kommt, dass ich das Lenken per Lenkrad angenehmer finde, als das lenken per Pinne -> Die Steuerleitungen sind am Motor -> die müsste ich ja auch wieder bei jedem Transport anbauen.

Dann hast du noch die Möglichkeit einen Liegeplatz zu mieten -> Das Boot liegt dann immer im Wasser (Algen, Witterung,etc.!) und ist ständig der Diebstahlgefahr ausgesetzt (je kleiner der Motor um so schneller is er wech) -> ganz abgesehen von den Liegegebühren und der Tatsache, dass du dann ziemlich festgelegt auf deine Angelstelle bist. 

Ich gehe zur Garage, hänge das Boot mit Trailer samt gerödel an die AHK und fahre los. (Brauch nix aufbauen, abbauen oder so was. Das Slippen geht auch ziemlich fix. Bei mir dauert das reinholen zur Zeit noch was, da ich auf meinem Trailer keine Sliprollen habe muss ich ziemlich weit ins Wasser rein. (Die Rollenhalter werden gerade beim Metallbauer verzinkt...)

Mach doch einfach mal die Summe auf, was kommt dir billiger und ist angenehmer!
Eine AHK anbauen darf doch nicht viel teurer sein als 150 - 200 EUR bei eBay wahrscheinlich viel Billiger -> dafür hast du das gesammte Spektrum an Böötchen zur Verfügung.

Du wirst auch alleine rausfahren, wenn dich der Bootangelvirus befällt!! -> die Maasplassen haben keine Gezeiten, der Nebel kommt auch nicht ganz so schnell wie auf der Ostsee und deine Angelkumpels haben nicht immer Zeit. So unsicher ist es da gar nicht. (Trotzdem Schwimmweste!!!)

So, das sind halt meine Gedanken zum Thema...


----------



## mo jones (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

hi!
 ein freund von mir hat sich im sommer auch für boote interessiert (im gleichen zusammenhang), und der hat mir diesen http://www.marktplaats.nl/watersport.htm tipp gegeben. is zwar alles auf niederländisch, vielleicht kennste ja jemanden der das was kann, falls du nicht klar kommst.  
 zum thema ahk und trailer, stimm ich mac gill voll zu.  ist praktischer und die ahk eröffnet dir auch andere möglichkeit sie zu nutzen. 
 mir is auch aufgefallen, daß viele drängler sofort abstand halten wenn sie  die ahk erblicken ;-)

 hoffe dir was geholfen zu haben

 gruß 
  mo


----------



## krauthi (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

vielen dank  

ich glaube ich werde mich erst mal schlau machen was eine anhängerkupplung  für mein wagen kosten wird   und dan erst nach einem boot schauen

mfg Krauthi


----------



## marca (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hi Krauthi,
ein Freund von mir hat sich bei besagten Händler in Übach ein Zodiak von glaube ich 380cm und einen 5-PS Viertakter dazu gekauft.
Wir waren jetzt ein paar mal damit unterwegs und ich muß sagen, eine klasse Sache.
Das Teil passt mit Motor locker in deinen Kofferraum und ist mit zwei Mann lockerst in einem Viertelstündchen aufgebaut.
Also auch Motor dran und alles.
Und man kann es einfach von jedem befestigten Ufer aus ins Wasser lassen.
Keine  Suche nach Slipstellen!!
Kein Anhänger nötig, etc....
Wir waren damit auf dem Julianakanal unterwegs und es hat völlig ausgereicht.
Mac Gills Gedanken sind aber auch nicht so verkehrt!
Liegt wohl auch am eigenen "Geschmack".
Und natürlich auch am Geldbeutel.
Mein Freund hat die ganze Chose für unter 2000 Euro neu erworben.


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

...mit 5PS bekommst du im Winter schon Probleme, wenn du vom Jachthafen in Wessem um die Ecke nach Koeweide möchtest -> da hat die Maas schon ziemlich Strömung -> ist da schon was anderes als der Julianakanal!

Marca, guck doch mal auf die Uhr -> ist es wirklich nur 15 min? mit aufpumpen Benzin und allem??? Dann sage ich nur Hut ab!

Schlauchboot hatte ich auch zuerst mit in die Beobachtung -> war dann keine Option für mich als Angelboot -> Hantiererei mit Messer, Drillingen, etc. Weiter -> halter für Echolot, Rutenhalter, Lenkrad...

Ich suche aber zur Zeit ein Schlauchboot als Funboot für die Family, da ich mit meinem Angel-Gfk-Böötchen nicht auf die Nordsee möchte -> da ist das Schlauchboot dann wieder um längen besser. 

--> also, du must dir wirklich deine anforderungen zusammenstellen!

Fahre doch einfach mal mit ein paar leuten raus -> das hat mir auch gehilft!!!


----------



## krauthi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

also es soll aufkeinen fall ein schlauchboot werden 
habe mir bei leo`s schon das boot vorgemerkt und werde  damit erst mal so ein bisschen rumschippern 
vieleicht  hat ja einer von euch mal ein platz für mich frei  und kann mir mit ein paar tips am wasser weiter helfen 
ausgerüstet bin ich ja schon so gut wie komplett  um vom boot aus  auf hecht zanderjagd zu gehen 

gruß krauthi

ach ja welche slippstellen könnt ihr mir den so empfehlen  ????


----------



## krauthi (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

eins noch  hab ich vergessen wenn mal einer von euch platz hat  werde ich mich natürlich auch an den kosten beteiligen 

Gruß krauthi


----------



## Maassnoek (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hi,
hier ein Paar Bootsseiten aus Holland.
www.botentekoop.nl
www.boten.2hands.nl
www.eggersboats.nl
www.vanzelstwatersport.nl
www.totalfishing.nl +++++ gute Angebote

gute Bootsseiten aus der Heimat.
www.best-boats24.net
www.scanboat.com
www.gebrauchtboote-bodensee.com

Angele seit vielen Jahren in der Maasregion auf Hecht u. Zander und kann dir nur empfehlen ein rauwassertaugliches Boot zu kaufen ,habe letztes Frühjahr noch ein kleines Boot vor dem Untergang mit meinem Kollegen gerettet.Wenn du nur auf den Plassen fischen möchtes reicht auch schon ein kleines Boot bei gutem Wetter aus. Möchtes du auch auf den Fluss, mußt du ein Boot mit hoher Boardwand haben wie z.B bei einem Linder Sportsman.
Ich selbst habe ein Buster XS.mit Vertikal Ausstatung für die Maas u. ein Kraller A 42 für den Rursee in der Eifel für's Hecht Schleppen,werde ab 2006 an beiden Gewässern meine Dienste als Guide anbieten.
Konnte meine Erfahrungen unter anderem bei Angeltouren mit den Profies wie Piet Driesen ,Uli Beyer, M.Fuhrmann,J.Schütt,D.Isaiasch,Jan Dibbets u.Herbert Ziereis sammeln. 
Gruss Helmut
Intressiert ??? ( Mitfahrgelegenheit gegen Kostenbeteiligung)


----------



## Mac Gill (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hallo Maassnoek  #h  |wavey: 

nimm doch besser deine Telefonnummer raus und schicke diese per eMail -> is halt ein öffentliches Forum...

Wenn du einen Tester brauchst, der deine Guiding-tauglichkeit überprüft kannst du dich gerne mal melden :q :q


----------



## krauthi (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

naja die aktion boot hat ihren ersten dämpfer bekommen habe eben erfahren was mir eine einfache anhängerkupplung  mit elektrosatz und montage kosten wird 
 bei ATU schlappe 440 euronen 

habe bei ebay ein schnäpchen gesehen wo mir die kupplung mit elktrosatz 150 € kostet  aber  der einbau   macht mir probleme  ..habe in sachen autobasteln zwei linke hände

kennt einer von euch vieleicht jemand der sich damit auskennt und mir vieleicht ein angebot macht ?????

gruß krauthi


----------



## Marius (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Ich habe meine bei S&E (ich glaube so heißen die) gekauft inkl. Einbau. Die Jungs bieten sogar bei ebay ihre AHK's an. Die Preise sind unschlagbar. Mir ging es genau wie Dir als ich für mich bei ATU angefragt hatte. Der Preis bei S&E war für mich mindestens 30% günstiger als bei ATU. Der Einbau ist auch nach Terminabsprache und gleich vor Ort machbar in einer deren Werkstätten. Dauert nur 1,5h.


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hallo,

schau mal unter www.ahk-preisbrecher.de da hatte ich meine Kupplung mit E-Satz unschlagbar günstig bekommen, einbau ist auch kein akt, hab ich selber
gemacht, ich würd mir erstmal die kupplung kommen lassen und die einbau anleitung studieren, wenns dann immer noch nicht funzt kann mann dann ja einen fachmann zu rate ziehen, die kupplung muß auch erst beim nächsten um- oder anmelden mit in die papiere eingetragen werden.

gruß
wombel


----------



## krauthi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

so nun habe ich es gemacht  habe mir gerade eine anhängerkupplung mit e-satz bestellt und das für schlappe 165 euronen 
wenn jetzt nicht noch eine ikeabeschreibung dabei ist  werde ich es mal selber versuchen mit dem einbau  danke  euch trotzdem für tips und links

gruß krauthi


----------



## Marius (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Habe gerade noch den Link ergooglet. Jetzt ist es für Dich zwar schon zu spät aber vielleicht interessiert es ja sonst noch jemanden.S&E Cago 
Kannst ja mal schreiben ob Du die AHK noch günstiger bekommen hast. |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

habe dort angerufen  und das angebot von 370 € komplett ist  eigendlich auch ok  aber  dafür bis nach dortmund fahren  sprengt das angebot dan wieder 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

na denne  das problem anhängerkupplung scheint ja dan gelöst zu sein  aber trotzdem suche ich immer noch ein boot  mit trailer und motor (5ps)  geignet  für die maasplassen  und nicht teurer als 1000 € !!!!!!!!!!!!!

wenn jemand hier ein angebot weiß   bitte melden 

gruß krauthi


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hi,

das wird verdammt eng, boot mit motor würd ja vielleicht noch hinhauen, aber mit trailer
da wirds eng. Schau mal unter www.boots-boerse.de da kannst du vielleicht glück haben.

die bringen monatlich auch immer eine anzeigenzeitschrift raus, die hol ich mir momentan immer da dort wirklich einiges mehr angeboten wird als bei ebay !!!!!

ich such auch für mein bötchen nen dickeren Motor, is wirklich nicht einfach in sachen
booten, egal was es ist das passende gut gebraucht zu finden, man braucht nen langen atem oder wie ichs oft mache, einige sachen gebraucht und einige neu.

gruß
wombi


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hi

hab ich gerade aus der boots-boerse

doppelwändig, mit AB 20 PS, voll funktionsfähig, mit Trailer verzinkt, TÜV 07/05, VB € 1.250.

gruß
wombi


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

hi

stehen doch mehr drin als ich dachte:

GFK-Angel-Sportboot
L 305, B 120, H 045; älteres Modell, mit Evinrude 18 PS, 18002 EB 22484, inkl. Heinemann-Trailer, Boot muss neu lackiert werden, nur pkl. Preis VB € 600

gruß
wombi


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hi

oder nim das hier, auch aus der boots-boerse ,ist das gleiche wie ich habe, haste direkt was vernüftiges, 

Nordic 6020 speziell für Fischer/Angler
Klinkerrumpf-Styling, geräumig, robust, für Wasserskifans, zugel. f. 6 Pers, Bj. 2001, L 462, B 187, 200 kg, Yamaha 30 PS,15 Betr.std., Harbeck-Alu-Tr. m. Zugwinde, Hafenpers, Ruder, Fender, Anker, Leinen uvm, neuw., VB € 5.900, 0172/623 0645, oder:

Gruß
wombi


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hey Wombel, hast du nix zu tuen - Ich denke du arbeitest???

@krauthi
Wenn du in NL fahren willst, kannst du auch bis 8-10 PS hochgehen. Da sind nur "snelle Booten" Führerscheinpflichtig. (ab 20km/h)

(Nur wenn du das Boot in D anmeldest musst du aufpassen, da es dann ein Stück deutsches Hoheitsgebiet ist. Du kannst es auber auch in NL anmelden -> dann gilt die Grenze so.


----------



## PetriHelix (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*



			
				wilder_wombel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> oder nim das hier, auch aus der boots-boerse ,ist das gleiche wie ich habe, haste direkt was vernüftiges,
> 
> ...




Wombel? Der hat gesagt so um die 1000 Euro


----------



## wilder_wombel (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Ach ne Godfather und sein sohn, jetzt weiß ich auch warum du abends immer erst
um mitternacht von der arbeit kommst, mußt die ganze arbeit nachholen weil du den
ganzen tag im ab rumhängst, das gilt für euch beide :g 

@
perti
du hast noch nicht auf meine gummistiefelmail geantwortet !!!!


----------



## PetriHelix (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

@Wombel: Sonntag zeig ich Dir wo der Ziegenbock den Honig hat! 
Guckst Du Mail!


----------



## krauthi (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

D anmelden ???  nl anmelden ???? was muss man den da anmelden ?????


ich weiß ich nerve euch damit aber ich bin für jeden rat dankbar 


gruß krauthi


----------



## PetriHelix (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Ich denke Macgill meint damit die Anmeldung deines Bootes. Auf den Dingern gibts ja immer so schöne Nummern (ähnlich KFZ-Kennzeichen). Allerdings ist mir das auch alles nicht so richtig klar. Der eine sagt man muss sein Boot anmelden damit man damit fahren darf, der andere sagt man muss es nicht. 
Nur wenn dich dort die Polizei (und die fahren da teilweise schon rum und gucken) nach einem Deutschland:Niederlande Fussballspiel auf dem Wasser sieht, kann das schonmal recht blöde sein wenn man irgendwas nicht hat, was man eigentlich haben müsste.


----------



## Palometta (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

@Mac Gill und andere Bootsscheininhaber   

Mir kommst da grade nen Gedanke |kopfkrat 

Wenn ich auf der Ostsee mit einem 10Ps-Boot mit Niderländischer Kennung aber ohne Bootsschein aufgebracht werde........

Was dann |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Mac Gill (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

@palometta 
Bootsschein ist die eine Frage, die andere ist genauso interessant -> NL Boot auf der Ostsee und keinen Führerschein.
Da treffen 2 Aussagen aufeinander:
Du brauchst immer den Führerschein, den du in deinem Heimatland benötigst
Das Boot ist ein Stück Hoheitsgebiet des Landes, in dem es zugelassen ist.

Ich denke es ist ziemlich viel Auslegungssache bei den Behörden mit im Spiel
das Beste: SBF Binnen & See und das Boot beim ADAC anmelden ... dann gibt es keine Fragen mehr.


----------



## Lachsy (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Der Internationalen Bootsschein (IBS) gilt weltweit - Ausnahme französische Küstengewässer - als amtlich anerkannte Registrierung für Ihr Boot. Darüber hinaus gilt er bei Befahren der deutschen Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen als Ausweis über ein amtlich anerkanntes Kennzeichen.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Palometta (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

@Mac Gill
ist schon richtig mit Schein usw.

Aber was ist mit Dänischen Booten im Grenzgebiet  |kopfkrat 

Es kann doch nicht sein das einer sein Boot im Ausland zulässt und dadurch von der Führerscheinpflicht entbunden ist. #d 
Ist schon merkwürdig 

Gruß nach AC
Palometta

Mal so am rande ,ich bin auch schon ewig dabei mich endlich mal aufzuraffen um den Schein zu machen aber nicht weil ich ihn schonmal vermisst hätte sondern zu meiner eigenen Sicherheit . #t


----------



## Marius (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hallo Leute,

weil hier unheimlich viel Käse im Bezug auf Bootsführerschein in Holland geschrieben wurde, habe ich Euch mal einen Link der WSP NRW reingestellt. Da könnt Ihr alles wissenwerte entnehmen das Ihr braucht.

Führen eines Bootes in den Niederlanden 

Beste Grüße
Marius


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Marius ein klasse Link!  #6


----------



## Mumpitz (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

Hallo Krauthi!

Ich halte Deine Entscheidung, die Anhängerkupplung zu nehmen für gelungen 
Anfang des Jahres hab ich mir zum Austesten eine alte Jolle (420x165) zugelegt. 
Diese haben wir dann umgebaut, einen Motor (4 PS 4-takter) drangepappt, und mit dem meisten, was man bei so einem Bötchen brauchen kann, ausgestattet - wie gesagt, zum Testen. Wassersport (Segeln, Surfen) betreibe ich seit Kindesbeinen und hatte alleine deshalb schon meine Vorbehalte bei der gewählten Größe des Bootes und der Motorisierung. Da mir das Bootsangeln aber gänzlich unvertraut war, hielt ich es für Ratsam, erst einmal preiswert anzutesten, was ich überhaupt brauche, um mich dann, nach ein paar Erfahrungen, entgültig festzulegen.
Nach einigen Ausfahrten in diesem Jahr mit 2 Mann (zusammen ca. 190 Kg) kann ich sagen, daß der Motor zwar ausreicht, aber längst nicht meinen Ansprüchen genügt.
Das Boot bietet zwar ausreichend Platz für entspanntes Angeln, trotzdem haben wir aber festgestellt, daß es etwas mehr sein dürfte. Meine (Wunsch-) Zusammenstellung für das kommende Jahr (evtl. auch erst 2006) sieht so aus:

- Das Boot sollte rauhwassertauglich sein und genügend Freibordhöhe haben.
Zwar sind die Maas und ihre Seen ein recht friedliches Revier (ich surfe dort auch regelmäßig seit '84, weiß also, was mich bei auffrischedem und Starkind erwarten kann), doch der Schiffsverkehr auf der Maas selbst kann einen schon mal in dumme Situationen bringen. Etwa ausweichen vor einer großen Yacht, die ihrerseits ausweichen muß und dann darfst Du mit so einer Nußschale die Wellen absurfen, die so ein 12 Metergefährt vorher erzeugt hat. Dann heißt es das ganze Gewicht nach hinten bringen, damit der Bug nicht einspitzelt und die Gurke volläuft... Passiert nicht regelmäßig, ist aber auch nur *eine* denkbare unangenehme Situation.
Bei dem Boot denke ich jetzt etwa in Kategorien ab 460x180, z.B. Crescent GL 465, Twister 450 oder etwas ähnlichem.
- Der Motor sollte nach meinem Dafürhalten bei solch einem Boot mindestens 8 PS haben, 15-20 PS wären meine Obergrenze, ich glaube aber nicht, daß das wirklich nötig wäre. Ideal wären für mich etwa um die 10 PS 4-takt, denke ich. Das langt auch bei 5-6 Bft und reichlich Verkehr auf dem Wasser. Wir waren auch so schon bei 6 Windstärken draussen, es war auch gut machbar. Aber was ist, wenn mal nicht alles glatt läuft...

Der von vielen angesprochene Anhänger hat noch andere Vorteile. Lass mal ein angenommenes 70-80 Kilo-Boot an einer Böschung ins Wasser (mit dem Kompletten Material, etwa: 12 Litertank, 25 Kg Motor, Ruten, Fishfinder, Zubehörkästen, Rucksack mit Verpflegung, Erste Hilfe-Zeuch, Schwimmwesten), Paddel, Anker, E-Motor, etc. und geh davon aus, daß das Wetter anschließend so richtig schei... wird. Naß, Kalt, etc. Abends darfst Du dann versuchen das Boot die Böschung auch wieder hochzubekommen. Wenn es wirklich schlammig ist, oder gar glatt, dann kommt in dieser Situation richtig Freude auf. Das wirst Du garantiert nicht allzu oft machen wollen.
Ich habe einen rel. einfachen Trailer mit Sliprollen, tendiere aber dahin, ihn durch einen Kipptrailer zu ersetzen. Dieser läßt es dann auch zu, das Boot abseits der offiziellen Slipstellen zu Wasser zu lassen. Zu Beginn des Jahres haben wir das nach Absprache mit dem Pächter an einem Surfstrand versucht und mein Wagen hat dort leider heftige Spuren in der Böschung hinterlassen. Das ist nicht nur mühselig gewesen sondern auch nicht besonders naturfreundlich und alleine deshalb für mich nicht mehr diskutabel. Ich habe aber einen guten Kipptrailer in Aktion gesehen und war restlos begeistert.

Was den beiläufig genannten E-Motor angeht: ohne möchte ich auch nicht mehr. Nettes Beiwerk beim Angeln, fällt Dir aber auf dem Fluß im Schiffsverkehr der Motor aus, kommst Du mit Rudern alleine nicht mehr vom Fleck, was ganz schön unangenehm werden kann. Auch über eine entsprechende Bootsversicherung (am besten über eine Yachtversicherungsgesellschaft, 'normale' Versicherungen sind da viel zu teuer und wissen meist nicht mal, was zu tun ist) würde ich mir bei Zeiten gedanken machen.
Der Spass kann wirklich teuer werden, wenn mal was passiert. Darüber habe ich mir leider auch erst rel. spät Gedanken gemacht, Gott sei Dank ist bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber alles gut gegangen.
Ich hoffe, Du läßt uns wissen, wozu Du Dich entscheidest und auch, ob und wie zufrieden Du mit Deiner Wahl bist, wenn es so weit ist.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Mac Gill (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

@ marius 
Klasse Link :6

So viel Käse war das doch gar nicht -> ich sehe keine falsche Aussage, oder? :q :q :q

Die oben gestellten Fragen waren einem Bekannten in Frankreich bei einem Bootsverleih aufgetreten. 
Für Franzosen waren die Boote Führerscheinfrei, die Deutschen mussten den Führerschein haben. (Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das Gesetz oder Versicherungstechnik war)


----------



## krauthi (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: wo ? kann man an den maasplassen !!!*

@ mumpitz

vielen dank für den weisen rat  ich werde ja jetzt auch nicht wild drauf los kaufen sondern erst ein paar mal mit einem gemieteten boot rausfahren um zu sehen was  ich mir nachher zulegen werde das ich für 1000€ kein boot bekomme wo alles dran komplett ist  leuchtet mir ein  zusätzliche anschaffungen werden mit sicherheit noch dazu kommen 

um die angelausrüstung brauch ich mir keine gedanken zu machen .das habe ich alles schon und ich fahre ja auch nicht zum ersten mal mit einem boot angeln   nur die maasplassen sind mir bis jetzt vom boot aus her noch unbekannt 
ab anfang januar werde ich wieder die zeit haben  die angel in die hand zu nehmen und dan mal sehen wie es weiter gehen wird 

gruß krauthi


----------

